# Ics Booted.. Now What?



## Hashcode

*ICS is booting on Droid 3 .. development takes time..*​
*How much of my Droid 3 development time should I spend between ICS and CM7?*

All time on ICS5861.70%Mostly ICS with some small bugfixes for CM71819.15%50/50 split between ICS and CM777.45%Mostly CM7 to get to full daily driver, with a little bit of ICS99.57%Ignore ICS for now, and stay full time on CM722.13%


----------



## Hashcode

As some of you who follow me on Twitter (@Hashcode0f) may already know, I booted up ICS today on the Droid 3.

Almost nothing works (including touch sensor for the screen), but it's progress on that front.

The question remains.. where should I spend my time?

And you the community get to make that choice.


----------



## EmericanX

I'm thinking you'll see an overwhelming vote in one direction... I didn't vote due to not having a D3. But I personally would like to see the ICS port in action.


----------



## mrcastillo

i think as good as U r at this U should just stay with ICS full time. cm7 its working great for me n other so just take the dive into ICS. "U r the man of the future for android development". keep up the great work


----------



## oostah

Would like to see the camera on cm7 working and some bugs fixed. Then I would make it my daily. Then make ICS priority. Can't wait to see that on the D3. Thanks for your hard work man.


----------



## jellydroid13

my thought on this is go all ics because cm7 going to be gone now that ics and cm9 are out so go with ics then cm9 when its out


----------



## FlyinLulz

Accidently voted 50/50
Was trying to hit ICS with bug fixes for CM7
EDIT: Anyone's app acting weird on Liberty ROM?

Teleport Successful


----------



## FlyinLulz

Delete


----------



## MrObvious

I would say get the camera working and make sure the phone doesn't f/c and then go full speed with ICS but dang man this is amazing!


----------



## mrjudylicious

i can do everything i need on cm7. i voted full time ics. i didnt know there were major problems with cm7... thank you hashcode


----------



## DELUXDroid

I vote for whichever will take less time to get (stable cm7 vs stable cm9). Most likely CM7 I'd assume.


----------



## AndroidSims

I say ignore CM7 for now. All progress made in ICS will transfer over to CM9 so I think it's time better spent. Thanks Hashcode!


----------



## lotzakritters

I say finish Cm7 first and then work on ICS. Cm7 is just about done,whereas ICS has along way to go.


----------



## dtdlurch

I'm just happy to have someone like you putting all this effort in to bettering our phones. Thanks, Hashcode. My vote: just keep up the great work.


----------



## Nolam

First of all Hashcode, thank you for being so supportive and doing all of your amazing hard work.

I've been using CM7 on my D3 for the past few weeks as my main ROM. The only things I'm missing at this point is Camera and full Audio support (camera being the most important of the two now that audio has a decent fix)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Camera and Audio are both problems that arise in ICS and CM7, so the fixes should be drivers that are fairly similar. My opinion is that you should fix the critical things in CM7, then work on ICS, because now that the D4 is coming out in December, Motorola probably won't bother with getting us updated as much as they will their 4G devices.

Thanks so much again!
-Nolam


----------



## tacosrdelicioso

Fitty fitty


----------



## jellydroid13

AndroidSims said:


> I say ognore CM7 for now. All progress made in ICS will transfer over to CM9 so I think it's time better spent. Thanks Hashcode!


thats what i was saying but he said it better


----------



## EricErK

ICS FTW!!!!!


----------



## BBEvolution

ICS, great minds look to the future not the present, we need to stay ahead of the game. Go on the offensive!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwolves32

Ics ics ics


----------



## Bwild97

Could you finish what you start please!!!


----------



## Rotkaeqpchen

Thanks for everything Hashcode!


----------



## AndroidSims

Bwild97 said:


> Could you finish what you start please!!!


This comes off very rude, just saying,

Think about this, we've all had Gingerbread for a year now. I don't know about everyone else, but the prospect of another GB rom in place of an ICS one isn't appealing, at all. We should aim towards ICS which will ultimately be CM9.

Thanks again Hash.


----------



## jellydroid13

AndroidSims said:


> This comes off very rude, just saying,
> 
> Think about this, we've all had Gingerbread for a year now. I don't know about everyone else, but the prospect of another GB rom in place of an ICS one isn't appealing, at all. We should aim towards ICS which will ultimately be CM9.
> 
> Thanks again Hash.


+1


----------



## xlxfoxxlx

AndroidSims said:


> This comes off very rude, just saying,
> 
> Think about this, we've all had Gingerbread for a year now. I don't know about everyone else, but the prospect of another GB rom in place of an ICS one isn't appealing, at all. We should aim towards ICS which will ultimately be CM9.
> 
> Thanks again Hash.


Exacly


----------



## Hashcode

I think looking at the current trend: over 80% of the (voting) community would like to see what can be done with ICS, and I'll do some minor fixes to CM7 as I get time.

Fixes for CM7 would include an option to enable/disable the charging LED, and getting the software cameras to recognize the full screen.

If it turns out that ICS just isn't going to usable till Motorola gets us an update, then I'll swing back to CM7.


----------



## Bwild97

Rude? I said please!! Any way, if Hashcode decides drop or sideline CM7 developement for ICS/CM9, in favor of the latest and greatest thing, and should this trend continue through out his dev'ing career, he could inadvertently leave a wake of unfinished/half baked roms. In short, I guess I hate to watch people chase their own tails. I apologize for coming across as rude or crass. ijs

Hashcode, I do completely appreciate your work on CM7 and Safeboot, and I would hope that finishing CM7 (at least to your standards) will bring you some amount of satisfaction and a feeling of acheivement. Then apply what you have learned about the D3 hardware to develop CM9.

Thank you for all your hard work! 
B.Wild


----------



## somemadcaaant

ICS is a much more viable up to date option imho, we all want the latest and greatest 8)

Thanx again Hashcode for the hard work.

-smc


----------



## danifunker

Hashcode,

I left a comment in the XDA forums thread but wanted it to be here as well.

I'm an XT860 user, I would hope to see you wrap up the CM7 project shortly, it would be nice to see it running on XT860, but if we could get CM9 on the XT860 that would be way better!

I do a bit of software development and I know that nothing is ever "complete", there will always be outstanding bugs, feature requests and that such. That being said, even if you stop developing CM7, the source code is out there and someone could always pickup the pieces where you left off. Since you're the dev, I think the best thing to ask is, WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DEVELOP?
On one hand you can make the most stable gingerbread variant out there, or you can be on the bleeding edge, just trying to get everything to work on the latest and greatest! Personally, I would choose the latter, because that's a lot more fun and the results are A LOT broader.

Whatever you choose to do I think the android scene will be happy with it, since this obviously is YOUR hobby, and shouldn't feel obligated to anybody for anything it's not like we're paying you


----------

